# WalMart bribery scandal in Mexico expands to other countries



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

In April the NY Times reported that Wal-Mart de México used bribery to facilitate its expansion.
At Wal-Mart in Mexico, a Bribe Inquiry Silenced - NYTimes.com

Now the NY Times is reporting that Wal-Mart is investigating other subsidiaries.
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/16/business/wal-mart-expands-foreign-bribery-investigation.html?hp


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I find it amusing that WalMart is claiming that they are investigating their subsidiaries. As if the plans for using bribery to expand their markets weren't top down.....


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

It is just business as usual in Mexico and I would guess Central America. I am sure if they could have hired lobbyists to do the job, like business is done in the USA, they would have done so. 
It does not seem to be a big deal in Mexico, some air time months back and "poof" end of story.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> It is just business as usual in Mexico and I would guess Central America. I am sure if they could have hired lobbyists to do the job, like business is done in the USA, they would have done so.
> It does not seem to be a big deal in Mexico, some air time months back and "poof" end of story.


That may be true, Tepetepan. But WalMart markets themselves in the US as being Red White and Blue, folksy and honest. It's just good honest business sense that they are owned by several of the richest people on the planet.

They are careful that most of their shady business dealings, not only with governments, but with their business partners, is poorly reported, or not at all.

The story may not have legs in MX. But if it gains them in the US, it will bode poorly for their chummy relationships with cities and states all over the country.

One can only hope, can't one?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The ports of Mexico supply Walmart with containers of goods from China, every day. How Red White and Blue is that?
You are femembering 'once upon a time'.


----------

